# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعاء ادعي به في الثلث الاخير من الليل ""

## بنين2010

اللهم إني أسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شئ، وبقوتك التي
قهرت بها كل شئ، وخضع لها كل شئ وذل لها كل شئ،
وبجبروتك التي غلبت بها كل شئ، وبعزتك التي لا يقوم لها شئ،
وبعصمتك التي ملأت كل شئ، وبسلطانك الذي علا كل شئ،
وبوجهك الباقي بعد فناء كل شئ، وبأسمائك التي ملأت كل شئ،
وبعلمك الذي أحاط بكل شئ، وبنور وجهك الذي أضاء له كل شئ.
يا نور يا قدوس يا أول الأولين ويا آخر الآخرين، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تهتك العصم



، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تنزل النقم، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب
التي تغير النعم، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تحبس الدعاء،
اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تنزل البلاء، اللهم اغفر لي كل ذنب أذنبتة،
وكل خطيئة أخطائتها. اللهم إني أتقرب إليك بذكرك واستشفع بك
إلى نفسك وأسألك بجودك أن تدنيني من قربك وأن توزعني شكرك
وان تلهمني ذكرك .اللهم إني أسألك سؤال خاضع متذلل خاشع
أن تسامحني وترحمني وتجعلني بقسمك راضيا قانعا وفي جميع الأحوال متواضعا 


.اللهم واسئلك سؤال من اشتدت فاقته وانزل بك عند الشدائد حاجته
وعظم فيما عندك رغبته. اللهم عظم سلطانك وعلا مكانك وخفي
مكرك وظهر أمرك وغلب قهرك وجرت قدرتك ولا يمكن الفرار من حكومتك
اللهم لا أجد لذنوبي غافرا ولا لقبائحي ساترا ولا لشيء من عملي
القبيح بالحسن مبدلا غيرك لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي 
وتجرأت بجهلي وسكنت إلى قديم ذكرك لي ومنك علي اللهم مولاي
كم من قبيح سترته وكم من فادح من البلاء أقلته وكم من عثار وقيته 
وكم من مكروه دفعته وكم من ثناء جميل لست أهلا له نشرته


اللهم عظم بلائي وافرط بي سوء حالي وقصرت بي أعمالي وقعدت
بي أغلالي وحبسني عن نفعي بعد أملى وخدعتني الدنيا بغرورها
ونفسي بجنايتها ومطالي يا سيدي فأسألك بعزتك أن لا يحجب عنك
دعائي سوء عملي وفعالي ولا تفضحني بخفي ما اطلعت عليه من
سري ولا تعاجلني بالعقوبة على ما عملته في خلواتي من سوء فعلي
وإساءتي ودوام تفريطي وجهالتي وكثرة شهواتي وغفلتي وكن اللهم
بعزتك لي في كل الأحوال رؤفا وعلي في جميع الأمور عطوفا الهي وربي
من لي غيرك اسئله كشف ضري والنظر في أمري 


الهي ومولاي أجريت علي حكما اتبعت فيه هوى نفسي ولم احترس
فيه من تزيين عدوي فغرني بما أهوى واسعده على ذلك القضاء
فتجاوزت بما جرى علي من ذلك بعض حدودك وخالفت بعض أوامرك
فلك الحمد علي في جميع ذلك ولا حجة لي فيما جرى علي فيه قضاؤك
والزمني حكمك وبلاؤك وقد أتيتك يا الهي بعد تقصيري وإسرافي على
نفسي معتذرا نادما منكسرا مستقيلا مستغفرا منيبا مقرا مذعنا معترفا
لا أجد مفرا مما كان مني ولا مفزعا اتوجه إليه في أمري غير قبولك عذري
وإدخالك إياي في سعة رحمتك اللهم فاقبل عذري وارحم شدة ضري
وفكني من شد وثاقي يا رب ارحم ضعف بدني ورقة جلدي ودقة عظمي
يا من بدء خلقي وذكري وتربيتي وبري وتغذيتي هبني لابتداء كرمك وسالف برك بي 


يا الهي وسيدي وربي أتراك معذبي بنارك بعد توحيدك وبعدما انطوى
عليه قلبي من معرفتك ولهج به لساني من ذكرك واعتقده ضميري من 
حبك وبعد صدق اعترافي ودعائي خاضعا لربوبيتك هيهات أنت اكرم من أن
تضيع من ربيته أو تبعد من ادنيتة أو تشرد من اويته أو تسلم إلى البلاء
من كفيته ورحمته وليت شعري يا سيدي والهي ومولاي أتتسلط النار
على وجوه خرت لعظمتك ساجدة وعلى السن نطقت بتوحيدك صادقة
وبشكرك مادحة وعلى قلوب اعترفت بالهيتك محققة وعلى ضمائر حوت
من العلم حتى صارت خاشعة وعلى جوارح سعت إلى أوطان تعبدك طائعة
وأشارت باستغفارك مذعنة ما هكذا الظن بك ولا اخبرنا بفضلك عنك يا كريم 
يا رب وأنت تعلم ضعفي عن قليل من بلاء الدنيا وعقوباتها وما يجري فيها من
المكارة على أهلها على أن ذلك بلاء ومكروه قليل مكثه يسير بقاؤه قصير مدته
فكيف احتمالي لبلاء الآخرة وجليل وقوع المكارة فيها وهو بلاء تطول مدته ويدوم
مقامه ولا يخفف عن اهله لأنه لا يكون إلا عن غضبك وانتقامك وسخطك وهذا
ما لا تقوم له السموات والأرض يا سيدي فكيف لي وأنا عبدك الضعيف
الذليل الحقير المسكين المستكين 

يا الهي وربي وسيدي ومولاي لأي الأمور إليك أشكو ولما منها أضج
وابكي لأليم العذاب وشدته أم لطول البلاء ومدته فلئن صيرتني 
للعقوبات مع أعدائك وجمعت بيني وبين أهل بلائك وفرقت بيني
وبين أحبائك وأوليائك فهبني 

يا الهي وسيدي ومولاي وربي بعزتك يا سيدي ومولاي اقسم صادقا لئن 
تركتني ناطقا لأضجن إليك بين أهلها ضجيج الأملين ولأصرخن إليك صراخ
المستصرخين ولأبكين عليك بكاء الفاقدين ولأناديك أين كنت يا ولي المؤمنين 
يا غاية آمال العارفين يا غياث المستغيثين يا حبيب قلوب الصادقين ويا اله العالمين 


افتراك سبحانك يا الهي وبحمدك تسمع فيها صوت عبد مسلم سجن
فيها بمخالفته وذاق طعم عذابها بمعصيته وحبس بين أطباقها بجرمه وجريرته 
وهو يضج إليك ضجيج مؤمل لرحمتك ويناديك بلسان أهل توحيدك ويتوسل إليك بربوبيتك 


يا مولاي فكيف يبقى في العذاب وهو يرجو ما سلف من حلمك أم كيف
تؤلمه النار وهو يأمل فضلك ورحمتك أم كيف يحرقه لهيبها وأنت تسمع 
صوته وترى مكانه أم كيف يشتمل عليه زفيرها وأنت تعلم ضعفه أم كيف
يتقلقل بين أطباقها وأنت تعلم صدقه أم كيف تزجره زبانيتها وهو يناديك يا
رب أم كيف يرجو فضلك في عتقه منها فتتركه فيها هيهات ما ذلك الظن بك 
ولا المعروف من فضلك ولا مشبه لما عاملت به الموحدين من برك وإحسانك
فباليقين اقطع لولا ما حكمت به من تعذيب جاحديك وقضيت به من إخلاد 
معانديك لجعلت النار كلها بردا وسلاما وما كان لأحد فيها مقرا ولا مقاما
لكنك تقدست أسماؤك أقسمت أن تملأها من الكافرين من الجنة والناس
أجمعين وأن تخلد فيها المعاندين وأنت جل ثناؤك قلت مبتدئا وتطو لت
بالأنعام متكرما افمن كان مؤمنا كمن كان فاسقا لا يستوون 


الهي وسيدي اسألك بالقدرة التي قدرتها وبالقضية التي حتمتها 
وحكمتها وغلبت من عليه أجريتها أن تهب لي في هذه الليلة وفي 
هذه الساعة كل جرم اجرمتة وكل ذنب اذنبتة وكل قبيح اسررتة وكل
جهل عملته كتمته أو اعلنته اخفيته أو اظهرته وكل سيئة أمرت بإثباتها 
الكرام الكاتبين الذين وكلتهم بحفظ ما يكون مني وجعلتهم شهودا علي 
مع جوارحي وكنت أنت الرقيب علي من ورائهم والشاهد لما خفي عنهم 
وبرحمتك اخفيتة وبفضلك سترته وان توفر حظي من كل خير انزلته أو 
إحسان فضلته أو بر نشرته أو رزق بسطته أو ذنب تغفره أو خطا تستره


يا رب يا رب يا رب يا الهي وسيدي ومولاي ومالك رقي يا من بيده ناصيتي
يا من عليما بضري ومسكنتي يا خبيرا بفقري وفاقتي يا رب يا رب يا رب
اسئلك بحقك وقدسك واعظم صفاتك وأسمائك أن تجعل أوقاتي من الليل 
والنهار بذكرك معمورة وبخدمتك موصولة وأعمالي عندك مقبولة حتى تكون
أعمالي وأورادي كلها وردا واحدا وحالي في خدمتك سرمدا يا سيدي
يا من علية معولي يا من إليه شكوت أحوالي 


يا رب يا رب يا رب قو على خدمتك جوارحي واشدد على العزيمة 
جوانحي وهب لي الجد في خشيتك والدوام في الاتصال بخدمتك حتى
اسرح إليك في ميادين السابقين وأسرع إليك في البارزين واشتاق إلى قربك
في المشتاقين وأدنو منك دنو المخلصين وأخافك مخافة الموقنين واجتمع
في جوارك مع المؤمنين اللهم ومن أرادني بسوء فارده ومن كادني فكده
واجعلني من احسن عبيدك نصيبا عندك أقربهم منزلة منك أخصهم زلفة 
لديك فأنه لا ينال ذلك إلا بفضلك وجد لي بجودك واعطف علي بمجدك 


واحفظني برحمتك واجعل لساني بذكرك لهجا وقلبي بحبك متيما ومن
علي بحسن إجابتك واقلني عثرتي واغفر زلتي فأنك قضيت على عبادك 
بعبادتك وأمرتهم بدعائك وضمنت لهم الإجابة فإليك يا رب مددت يدي
فبعزتك استجب لي دعائي وبلغني مناي ولا تقطع من فضلك رجائي
واكفني شر الجن والأنس من أعدائي يا سريع الرضا اغفر لمن لا يملك
إلا الدعاء فانك فعال لما تشاء يا من اسمه دواء وذكره شفاء وطاعته غنى 
ارحم من رأس ماله الرجاء وسلاحه البكاء يا سابغ النعم يا دافع النقم يا
نور المستوحشين في الظلم يا عالما صل على محمد وأل 
محمد وافعل بي ما أنت أهله وصلى الله على رسوله والأئمة 
الميامين من اله وسلم تسليما 


لا إله إلا الله الحكيم الكريم، سبحان الله رب العرش العظيم،
الحمد لله رب العالمين، أسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك، 
والغنيمة من كل بر، والسلامة من كل إثم لا تدع لي ذنباً إلا غفرته، 
ولا هماً إلا فرجته، ولا حاجة هي لك رضاً إلا قضيتها يا أرحم الراحمين



لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم،

لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات ورب الأرض رب العرش الكريم" 



اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين،
وأصلح لي شأني كله لا إله إلا أنت


اللهم أنت ربى لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك
ووعدك ما استطعت، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك من
نعمتك علي، وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فانه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت


لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم.
لا إله إلا الله رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب العرش الكريم


اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلي نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي
شأني كله لا إله إلا أنت


اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماضٍ فيَّ 
حكمك عدل فيَّ قضاؤك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك
أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحداً من خلقك أو استأثرت به في علم
الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي


اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من 
الجبن والبخل وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال


سجد وجهي للذي خلقه وشق سمعه وبصره بحوله وقوته
فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين


اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب جهنم ومن عذاب القبر ومن فتنة المحيا
والممات ومن شر فتنة المسيح الدجال


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل
شئ قدير اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ولا معطى لما منعت ولا 
ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد
اللهم لك الحمد أنت نور السماوات والأرض، ولك الحمد أنت قيم 
السماوات والأرض، ولك الحمد أنت رب السماوات والأرض ومن 
فيهن أنت الحق ووعدك الحق وقولك الحق ولقاؤك الحق، والجنة 
حق، والنار حق، والنبيون حق، والساعة حق،اللهم لك أسلمت،
وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وإليك أنبت، وبك خاصمت، وإليك حاكمت،
فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسررت وما أعنت
أنت ألهي لا إله إلا أنت
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ.. الحَمْدُ لله رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ وَالصَّلاَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَى أَشْرَفِ الخَلْقِ أَجْمَعِينَ وَخَاتَمِ الأَنْبِياءِ وَالمُرْسَلِينَ سَيِّدِنا مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلَى آلِهِ وَأَصْحَابِهِ وَالتّابِعِينَ وَمَنْ تَبِعَهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّيِنِ. 



تِلْكَ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ نَجْعَلُهَا لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوًّا فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فَسَادًا وَالعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (83) [سورة القصص]. 

إِلَهَنا، مَا أَحْلَمَكَ عَلَى مَنْ عَصَاكَ! وَمَا أقَرَبَكَ مِمَّن دَعَاكَ! مَنْ الّذِي سَألَكَ فَحَرَمْتَهُ؟! أَوْ لَجَأ إِلَيْكَ فَأَسْلَمْتَهُ؟! أَوْ هَرَبَ إِلَيْكَ فَطَرَدتَّهُ؟! لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنَّا كُنـَّا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ! يَا ذَا الجَلاَلِ وَالإِكْرَامِ! نَسْأَلُكَ مَسْأَلَةَ المِسْكِينِ، وَنَبْتَهِلُ إِلَيْكَ ابْتِهَالَ الخَاضِعِ الذَّلِيلِ، وَنَدْعُوكَ دُعَاءَ الخَائِفِ الْوَجِلِ، دُعَاءَ مَنْ خَضَعَتْ لَكَ رَقَبَتُهُ، وَرَغِمَ لَكَ أَنفُهُ، وَفَاضَتْ لَكَ عَيْنَاهُ، وَذَلَّ لَكَ قَلْبُهُ، يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ! اللَّهُمَّ ارْحَمْنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ الوَاسِعَةِ، وَأَذْهِبْ ظُلْمَةَ الذُّنُوبِ بِأَنْوَارِ هُدَاكَ السَّاطِعَةِ، اللَّهُمَّ ارْحَمْ مَنْ اكْتَنَفَتْهُ مِنـَّا سَـيِّئَاتُهُ، وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَاتُهُ، إِرْحَم مَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ شَافِعٌ، وَلاَ يَمْنَعُهُ مِنْ عَذَابِكَ مَانِعٌ. 

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلِي كُلَّهُ صَالِحاً وَاجْعَلْهُ لِوَجْهِكَ خَالِصاً وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ لأَحَدٍ فِيهِ شَيْئاً اللَّهُمَّ تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا صَالِحَ الأَعْمَالِ وَاجْعَلهَا خَالِصةً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## أم سارونه~~

ما شاء اللهـ دعااء طوويل 

يسلمووو ع الطــرح أختي ^^

----------


## نـدى الامارات

متى الثلث الأخير

----------


## عينآويه 7

الله يجازيج الخير 

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## سلوة المشاعر

يزاج الله خير الله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج الغاليه .....

----------


## غلا الفجيره

يزاج الله خيييير
ف ميزان حسناتج


اختي...ندى الامارات
ويمكننا بعملية حسابية بسيطة وسهلة معرفة وقت الثلث الأخير من الليل 

في أي فصل من فصول السنة وفي أي بلد أو منطقة وهي كالتالي :

1- نحسب الوقت من صلاة المغرب إلى وقت صلاة الفجر . 

2-فلو فرضنا أن المغرب يؤذن في بلد الساعة السادسة والفجر يؤذن الساعة الخامسة , 

فأصبح عدد الساعات من المغرب إلى الفجر 11 ساعة نقسمها على 3 فتصبح أربع ساعات وأربعون دقيقة . 

3- نطرح الأربع ساعات من وقت صلاة الفجر - الخامسة صباحاً - فيكون وقت الثلث الأخير من الليل 

هو عند الساعة الثانية عشرة وعشرون دقيقة ليلاً 0

والله اعلم
منقوول للفائده

----------


## الغاويـــة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## حلاوة دلع

يجازيج الخير 

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## غاوية الزين

جزاج الله كل خير ،، 

بس استغربت من كلمة سيدى ننادي به الرب

----------


## مدى رضاكم

مشكورة الغاليه

----------


## بنين2010

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء مروركم اسعدني بارك الله فيكم

----------


## بنين2010

:Sob7an:

----------


## احساسي معك

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## اميرة الجليد

جزاك الله خير

----------


## الجريحه_555

دعااااااء جميل جدا .... جزاااك الله ألف خير ياااارب .... وفي ميزان حسناتج يااااااارب...

اللهم ارزق كل وحدة تتمنى الحمل بالذرية الصالحة عاجلا غير آجل اللهم آمييييييين 

اللهم عاملنا برحمتك

وبشر الصابريييين

اللهم إني أحمدك على كل المحامد ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم وأشكرك على كل النعم ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم.

ربي لا تذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثييييييين.

----------


## Ms Sony

يزآآج الله خيـر

----------


## بنين2010

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء مرور رائع الله يبارك فيكم

----------

